# Boats



## CheapSeats (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm looking to buy an all purpose boat to fish the rivers, lakes and the flats on the gulf. What is the difference between a roll gunnel boat and a bay boat?

In need of some help


----------



## cowboyron (Mar 31, 2005)

Cheapseats, I'll explain the best I can. A rolled gunnel boat is a boat that is molded so that the top edge of the hull just rolls over. Most of your airboats have a rolled gunnel. Most....not all do not have molded interior. The rolled gunnel has nothing to do with it being a flats boat, bay boat it is just the design of the gunnels. You can have a flats or bay boat with rolled gunnels. If I could find some pics I'd post to show the dif. but if you want a nice flats boat that will run skinny water here is the first one out of the mold. It is 24' with a 9' beam this baby is big. Makes a great guide or tournament boat not to mention if you have a family that likes to fish.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice boat Ron!  What are you building boats now?  

Btw, if you need a place to store that thing I got just the place...


----------



## Loafy (Apr 1, 2005)

Rolled gunnels usually describes a "cheaper" finished boat. These are basically open boats... think of a jon boat.... that have decks and consoles attached to the open hull. The hull design betwwen two boats may be the same but it's the inside that makes the difference. 

Non Rolled gunnel boats have fiberglass liners that are made into the boat that have the decks and storage and consoles made into one piece that is attached to the hull as one solid piece.

For a better idea of this look up Carolina Skiff. They have cheaper rolled gunnel boats as well as more finished boats.

Hope this helps


----------



## cowboyron (Apr 1, 2005)

Huntnnut, Yeah I'm back to building boats. I'm just getting started, that was the first one out. Have another 24 in the mold and starting on a 20' that has to be in Texas in a couple weeks. I'm building for Shallow Water Boats which is located in Wildwood Fl. Then I have another guy that wants me to build his 27'......could get purdy busy. I have a couple more in the wind but still waiting for some commitment on them. Hoping to get busy enough to get a good crew together so when hunting season gets here I might be able to take some time to hunt.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 1, 2005)

Gotcha!  

Sounds like fun...  Just kidding, I'm sure it's hard work, though I imagine it's very rewarding once you complete each project and see the finished product.

Do you build other types of boats or are you going to stick with flats boats?  

The reason I ask is one of these days when my ship comes in I'd love to have a 20' to 24' shallow drafting bay boat so that I could use it in the flats and/or for inshore fishing.


----------



## cowboyron (Apr 2, 2005)

The 20' that I'm building is a bay type hull. I'll get some pics when it is finished. It is rewarding to admire the finished product. It is still purdy amazing what you can do with a drum full of liquid and some glass fibers. I seen a company build a fiberglass tree, it was awesome. It went in a guys back yard with a tree house in it for his kids. I have seen some purdy trick projects out there.


----------



## Augie (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice boat Ron, maybe my ship will come in one of these days too.
And, they'll raise the redfish limit to five a day.


----------



## CheapSeats (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks to all that replied. From what I understand the difference between the boats that I'm looking at is that the 1950 RG Sea Chaser made by Carolina Skiff doesn't have the molded interior.

Has anyone ever ridden or fished the new Sea Chaser line by Carolina Skiff?


----------

